# Notebook mit WUXGA 1920*1200



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche mir gerade eine neues _Spielzeug_ für mich. 

Ich denke dabei an einen Lenovo Thinkpad T61. In meinem 
Umfeld sind einige zufriedene Anwender und wenn man die 
c't-Reihe *Vorsicht Kunde* anschaut, ist das leider nicht
aussagekräftig, da sich die meisten mehr oder weniger bekannten 
Anbieter von Notebooks sich dort schon eingereiht haben.

In meiner engeren Wahl sind *Thinkpad T61* mit 15,4" WSXGA 1680x1020 
bzw. mit mit WUXGA 1920x1200.

Frage: Macht die hohe Auflösung bei 15,4 Zoll denn Sinn? Ich habe 
mir bei Geräte angeschaut und es haben beide gute Displays. Aber 
kann man ein paar Stunden am Stück daran arbeiten? Hat da jemand
Erfahrung?

Anwendungsgebiete: Office, Grafik, Video, keine Spiele


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Juli 2008)

Hallo Gerhard,

also, eins vorweg, ich bin von der niedrig auflösenden Fraktion. Bei mir steht der Laptop eher weit weg von mir, weil ich mit dem Gerät höchstens 10% mobil arbeite, ansonsten stationär mit Zusatztastatur und Zusatzmaus (und das in der Regel auch auf der Baustelle, wenn ich meinen Tisch dabei habe).

Ich habe mich sowohl für die Firma, wie auch für Zuhause für 15" 1280x800 entschieden, was der Standardauflösung bzw. Einstellung von 96DPI bei Windoof entspricht. In der Firma steht passend dazu ein zweiter Monitor neben dem Gerät mit 17" 1280x1024 und eben auch diesen 96DPI.

Zumindest für XP halte ich persönlich das für die beste Wahl (bin aber trotzdem gespannt, hier andere Meinungen zu hören). Bei Linux-KDE (oder Gnome  - was ich mal ganz kurz angetestet habe und dann wieder beiseite gelegt hab, nicht weil schlecht, aber eben doch ungewohnt) mag das anders aussehen, weil KDE auf dem Bildschirm nicht pixelorientiert darstellt, sondern den Bildschirm unabhängig von der Pixelzahl füllt (in wie weit man das mit einer DPI-Einstellung beeinflussen kann - keine Ahnung).

Und wie das bei hohen Auflösungen (DPI-Werten) bei Vista ist (kA, weil ich nicht im Einsatz hab) oder dann bei Seven sein wird - Spekulation ...

Und was auch eventuell noch interessant ist: wie das Gerät mit Deinem Flachbildfernseher zusammen spielt, da hatte ich nämlich Pech bei meinen Geräten zuhause, was die HDMI-Verbindung anbetrifft. Aber da VGA auch an beiden Geräten vorhanden, konnte ich diese Enttäuschung dann doch noch einigermaßen ertragen ...


PS: bei Videos erfordert eine (unnötig?) hohe Pixelzahl auch eine höhere Rechenleistung im Vollbildmodus


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Juli 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Und was auch eventuell noch interessant ist: wie das Gerät mit Deinem Flachbildfernseher zusammen spielt, da hatte ich nämlich Pech bei meinen Geräten zuhause, was die HDMI-Verbindung anbetrifft. Aber da VGA auch an beiden Geräten vorhanden, konnte ich diese Enttäuschung dann doch noch einigermaßen ertragen ...



Ja, mit Schnittstellen haben sie am T61 echt gespart, weder DVI noch HDMI.
In der c't 10-2008 war ein Test von 15"-Business-Notebooks. Dort bekommt
neben dem T61 auch der HP Compaq 8510p gute Noten und ist noch ein 
paar EUR günstiger. Der hat zwar auch kein DVI (bzw. wie der Lenovo nur
über die Docking Station), aber HDMI ist an Bord.

Hat jemand den 8510p im Einsatz?

PS: Aber leider habe ich mich jetzt doch an den roten Knopf als 
Mausersatz gewöhnt ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Juli 2008)

Hallo Gerhard,



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ..
> Frage: Macht die hohe Auflösung bei 15,4 Zoll denn Sinn? Ich habe
> mir bei Geräte angeschaut und es haben beide gute Displays...
> 
> Anwendungsgebiete: Office, Grafik, Video, keine Spiele


Ich gehöre zur Fraktion der hohen Auflösung. Bei Anwendungen wie Eplan, Step7 und vor allem bei dem allseits beliebten WinCC Flexible ist es schon von Vorteil, viel Platz auf dem Display zu haben. Für andere Anwendungen ist es sicherlich selten von Nachteil, wobei ich zu Video und Spielen nicht viel sagen kann. Bei 15 Zoll ist mir UXGA (1600x1200) am liebsten. Die Bildhöhe ist ein Stück größer als bei WUXGA. Leider bekommt man das kaum noch zu kaufen. Ich würde mich heute nach mind. 17 Zoll WUXGA umsehen.

Die letze Kaufentscheidung in unserer Firma fiel dennoch auf ein 15 Zoll WUXGA-Gerät von Dell, da bei dem größeren Bruder wichtige Schnittstellen fehlten (seriell und PCMCIA).



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ..Aber
> kann man ein paar Stunden am Stück daran arbeiten? Hat da jemand
> Erfahrung?


Wenn man keine Krämpfe in den Händen bekommt, ist es garkein Problem. Ermüdungserscheinungen aufrund der hohen Auflösung kann ich zumindest nicht bestätigen. Lediglich nach einem Fernsehabend muss man die Pupillen neu justieren.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (29 Juli 2008)

Yep, ich mag auch die hohen Auflösungen, gerade bei Step7, Delphi etc. ist das gut. Ich jedenfalls alles erkennen (1680x1050), auch ohne Brille, andere Leute meckern gerne mal, aber das ist Gewohnheitssache.


----------



## godi (29 Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Kommt ganz drauf an was du mit dem Laptop noch alles machen willst.
Aber wenn du den ein wenig sinnvoll einsetzen willst dann würde ich mindestens eine WSXGA+ bzw SXGA+ oder bessere Auflösung einsetzen.
Ich habe mal auf einen Laptop mit WXGA Eplan 5 installiert. Da hat man überhaupt kein BMK lesen können.
Also lieber ein paar Euros mehr ausgeben und glücklich sein...

godi


//Edit

WQUXGA währe die richtige Auflösung für mich! ;-)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quad_Ultra_Extended_Graphics_Array

Eine Freundin von mir hat so einen Bildschirm in der Firma zum Röntgenbilder ansehen!


----------



## Perfektionist (30 Juli 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ...
> Bei Anwendungen wie Eplan, Step7 und vor allem bei dem allseits beliebten WinCC Flexible ist es schon von Vorteil, viel Platz auf dem Display zu haben.
> ...


*ACK* Das ist allerdings wahr (für mich bei S7 nicht, da AWL-Proggi)

Eplan läuft bei uns stationär im Büro, da liebäugle ich damit, als Monitor einen 1080p-Fernseher hinzustellen. Und mein zweiter Monitor im Büro steht nur wegen WinCC flexible neben dem Läppi - weil: auf nur einem 1280x800 kannst vernünftig kein 640x480-Panel projektieren.

Na, ich glaub, ich muss mal selbst in einen Laden gehen, und mir mal die aktuellen Bildschirme mit 120 oder gar 150 DPI anschauen ...

@ Gerhard:
1. Video braucht keine hohe Auflösung.
2. Bei Office kann man das Arbeitsblatt auf die entsprechende Vergrößerungsstufe zoomen, da ist höhere Auflösung eher angenehmer.
3. Dito bei Grafiganwendungen.
4. Bei der Windows-Oberfläche allgemein befürchte ich, dass es Elemente gibt, die man in der Größe der hohen Auflösung (sprich hohen Pixeldichte) nicht anpassen kann.


----------



## Oberchefe (31 Juli 2008)

Habe auch 15 Zoll und hohe Auflösung. Im Windows war ab Werk auf große Symbole gestellt (und das ist auch gut so). E-Plan 5 läuft auch drauf (in einer älteren Version), allerdings hat das mit der Auflösung ein Problem, ich muß für E-Plan immer die Auflösung künstlich auf 1600*900 reduzieren (sollte eigentlich einen schwarzen Trauerrand geben, aber Nvidia hat wohl wieder etwas halbherzig entwickelt, statt Trauerrand Teile des Bildes nochmals drauf, zusätzlich mitten durchs Bild einen senkrechten schwarzen Streifen). Manche Software kommt mit den großen Symbolen nicht klar, beispielsweise teilweise abgeschnittene Menüleisten in der Toshiba Freuqnzumrichter Software. Aber trotz allem würde ich wieder die Auflösung nehmen, besser als ständig die Maus zu schubsen. Vor allem bei der Fehlersuche in der SPS kann man nicht genug gleichzeitig sehen.


----------



## Ralle (31 Juli 2008)

@Oberchefe

WinCCFlex hat auch Probleme, wenn man große Symbole, bzw. große Schrift und etwas anderes als 96 dpi einstellt.


----------



## Perfektionist (1 August 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Oberchefe
> 
> WinCCFlex hat auch Probleme, wenn man große Symbole, bzw. große Schrift und etwas anderes als 96 dpi einstellt.


 
Quellen:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20598
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15855


----------



## afk (4 August 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Yep, ich mag auch die hohen Auflösungen, gerade bei Step7, Delphi etc. ist das gut. Ich jedenfalls alles erkennen (1680x1050), auch ohne Brille, andere Leute meckern gerne mal, aber das ist Gewohnheitssache.


So ist es bei mir auch, je mehr Pixel das Guckloch hergibt, desto besser. Ich habe ein (mit über 2 Jahren mittlerweile schon leicht angegrautes) T60 mit einem hervorragenden Display (15", 1400x1050, kein Widescreen), und wenn ich unterwegs bin, dann macht mir das auch nach 3 Wochen noch keine Kopfschmerzen. 
Am Arbeitsplatz kommt das dann mit der passenden Docking-Station in einen Notebookhalter neben dem festinstallierten Display (24", 1920x1200, Widescreen), das am DVI-Anschluß der Docking-Station hängt. Das gibt dann einen schönen großen Desktop mit einem superklaren Bild ... 


Gruß Axel


----------



## seeba (4 August 2008)

Danke afk, wenigstens einer der die Thinkpads rettet.
Ich habe ebenfalls eines mit einem 1400x1050 (Flexview, 15") Display und eines mit einem 1920x1200 (15,4") Display von IBM/Lenovo. Mag sein, dass man am Notebook selbst kein DVI hat, aber wer nutzt das schon? Die Teile sind halt keine Spielzeuge für den schnellen TV-Anschluss. Im Büro sollte man es sowieso mit einer Dockingstation betreiben und die ist echt top! Keine Probleme beim An-/Abdocken, die Auflösung/Anzeige stellt sich immer brav um. Es funktioniert eben einfach. Man kann sicherlich auch Montagsgeräte erwischen. Davon sind in meinem Bekanntenkreis allerdings keine vertreten und das sind recht viele, dank meiner Empfehlung.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 August 2008)

@seeba

Habt Ihr da die *Advanced Mini Dock* oder die große *Advanced Dock*?

Wenn ich mir das so überlege ... von meinem lärmenden PC verabschiede 
ich mich gedanklich so langsam


----------



## seeba (9 August 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> @seeba
> 
> Habt Ihr da die *Advanced Mini Dock* oder die große *Advanced Dock*?
> 
> ...


Es kommt ja jetzt die neue Serie raus (Ende August), darauf würde ich auf jeden Fall warten, wenn es geht. Für die T60/T61 haben wir die Advanced Mini Dock. Da ist DVI dran. In der Advanced Dock kann man halt noch ein Laufwerk und eine PCI Express Grafikkarte unterbringen, aber das braucht man wohl sinnvollerweise nur, wenn man CAD mit mehreren Schirmen betreiben will.

PS: Die Advanced Dock hat einen eigenen Lüfter, der auch wieder Lärm macht. Die Advanced Mini Dock nicht.


----------



## afk (9 August 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Habt Ihr da die *Advanced Mini Dock* oder die große *Advanced Dock*?


Wir haben auch die Variante für den sparsamen Geldbeutel, und IMHO reicht die auch in den meisten Fällen völlig, wie Seeba schon beschrieben hat. Das Wichtigste ist der DVI-Ausgang, damit das große Panel am Schreibtisch ein genau so klares Bild liefert wie das Notebook-Display. Und mit den restlichen Anschlüssen (Netzwerk-Anschluß, USB-Schnittstellen und Anschlüssen für Mikro und Lautsprecher) sorgt es für den Komfort, nicht mehr alles Mögliche am Notebook an- und abstöpseln zu müssen, wenn man es vom Arbeitsplatz entführt ...


Gruß Axel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 August 2008)

Hallo,

danke für die Hinweise. An die Nicht-Mini dachte ich wegen der Möglichkeit, 
dort eine Festplatte einzubauen und die Notebookplatte zu spiegeln.

Aber das mit dem Lüfter gefällt mir weniger, dann nehme ich eher eine 
externe Platte. 

Bin mal gespannt, was die neuen T400/T500 so bringen. Nachdem ich 80%
an der Dock arbeite bzw. in der Nähe eines Stromanschlusses, lege ich wohl 
mehr Wert auf ein schnelles System als  auf die Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## Perfektionist (18 August 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ...
> Aber das mit dem Lüfter gefällt mir weniger
> ...
> 
> ... lege ich wohl mehr Wert auf ein schnelles System als auf die Akkulaufzeit.


 
in so einem schnellen System arbeitet dann aber auch der CPU-Lüfter fleissiger


----------



## Drain (16 Januar 2009)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Die letze Kaufentscheidung in unserer Firma fiel dennoch auf ein 15 Zoll WUXGA-Gerät von Dell, da bei dem größeren Bruder wichtige Schnittstellen fehlten (seriell und PCMCIA).
> 
> Gruß, Onkel



Welches Modell ist das denn? Latitude E6500?

Grüße Drain


----------



## drfunfrock (16 Januar 2009)

Ich habe hier ein Lenovo W500, dass 1900x1200 auf 2 Schirmen schafft (Intern und Extern, Extended Desktop ). Man sollte sich aber die Dockingstation dazu kaufen und bekommt dann RS232 und DVI dazu. Der Lüfter geht sehr selten. 

Die Zeichen bei einerAuflösung von 1900x1200, 96DPI waren mir auf dem Laptopschirm viel zu klein.  Bei 120DPI war es gerade erträglich. Bei 144DPI gab es Probleme bei manchen Programmen, auch wenn die Zeichen dann gross genug waren. Nun habe ich einen externen 24"-Schirm dazu bekommen und das geht sehr gut mit 96DPI.


----------



## MSB (16 Januar 2009)

@drfunrock
Wie handelt sich das Laptop mit der Dockingstation,
auf der Baustelle, bei oftmals auch einarmigen Halten/Bedienen?

Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht so ganz vorstellen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## seeba (31 Januar 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> @drfunrock
> Wie handelt sich das Laptop mit der Dockingstation,
> auf der Baustelle, bei oftmals auch einarmigen Halten/Bedienen?
> 
> ...


Naja, ich hab eine PCMCIA-RS232-Schnittstellenkarte in Betrieb, da brauch ich unterwegs keine Docking.


----------



## drfunfrock (31 Januar 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> @drfunrock
> Wie handelt sich das Laptop mit der Dockingstation,
> auf der Baustelle, bei oftmals auch einarmigen Halten/Bedienen?
> 
> ...



Entweder man hat einen Tisch oder gar nicht. RS232 und solche Dinge, dafür gibts USB und diese Karten an der Seite des Laptops.


----------

